# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R21-nova rasprodaja i raspored dežurstava

## ivakika

Nova rasprodaja rabljene odjeće i opreme odrzat ce se u subotu, 26.09. od 9 do 13 sati u *paviljonu 2* na Zagrebackom Velesajmu.

Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (24. i 25.09.) pa ce nam i opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

18-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 30.05. i to u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi

----------


## Frida

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida 

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

18-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida 

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

18-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## niky88

imam jedno pitanje...do kada se moramo prijvit za volontiranje...??i dali ako volontiramo moramo donjet neke svoje stvari za prodaju??
naime ja bi se prijavila(inače radim kao prodavačica)  pa me zanimaju teneke stvari...

unaprijed hvala!!!!

----------


## krumpiric

što prije-mada roka nema
ne moraš donijeti ništa-naprotiv-jedno s drugim nema veze  :Wink:

----------


## Frida

> imam jedno pitanje...do kada se moramo prijvit za volontiranje...??i dali ako volontiramo moramo donjet neke svoje stvari za prodaju??
> naime ja bi se prijavila(inače radim kao prodavačica)  pa me zanimaju teneke stvari...
> 
> unaprijed hvala!!!!


Naši volonteri nisu prodavači kao oni po trgovinama, mi ne "prodajemo" robu u klasičnom smislu. 

Volonteri zaprimaju robu od kupaca, označavaju ju, razvrstavaju, slažu, u subotu pokušavaju dovesti u red robu koja je opadala sa vješalica i stolova...

Ne moraš se uopće prijaviti, kada dođeš tržiš voditeljicu smjene koja će  ti objasniti što i kako, ovo su Upute za volontere

----------


## kahna

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

18-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida
3. kahna SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Fae

zasad se ja zabilježujem za 24. i 25. od 9-13....ako dođe do kakve promjene obavijestim na vrijeme....jel će smetat ako dopeljam svog patuljka?

----------


## malo janje

i ja bi probala oduvjek sam dolazila na rasprodaje sad bi htjela biti dio tima. i mene zanima jel mogu dovesti kikica

----------


## puntica

> evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-*ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom)*


slobodno dođite s djetetom...bit će i druge djece pa se mogu igrati kod vi radite   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> zasad se ja zabilježujem za 24. i 25. od 9-13....ako dođe do kakve promjene obavijestim na vrijeme....jel će smetat ako dopeljam svog patuljka?


zapiši se na listu, da budemo svi na jednom mjestu

----------


## Bubica

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica  - *od 7 do 12*

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica  - *od 7 do 12*

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)


zasad toliko, tek toliko da mi ne zbriše topic, nadam se da bude još

----------


## Frida

Cure koje dolazite s djecom napišite kraj svog imena SD. 

Vi najbolje znate koliko s njima možete odraditi i kako će reagirati na dežurstvo. Paviljnon nije najfriendly mjesto na djecu tako da morate računati s time da ćete uvijek morati imati jedno oko na djetetu.

----------


## malo janje

ja bi u subotu popodne kad me stavite i dolazim s kikicem

----------


## Frida

> ja bi u subotu popodne kad me stavite i dolazim s kikicem


Nećemo te mi nigdje staviti  :Wink:  ti se zapiši kada ti odgovara ili samo dođi.

----------


## Fae

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

18-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica  - *od 7 do 12*

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## jadro

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Forka

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Mamita

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## mikka

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)


ako sam u zg dolazim, ako ne.. ispisat cu se na vrijeme

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Lutonjica

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Linda

Ja ću sigurno doći, nastojat ću sva tri dana, ali zbog školskih obaveza moje prvašice ne znam u koje vrijeme i kako ću se organizirati.
Sve u svemu, vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## tinnkka

[Joj,nažalost moju preveliku, ja neću moći doći jer baš ta dva dana ( od cijele godine, nemreš bolivit ) bi trebala ići na službeni put,šmrc-šmrc.  :Sad:  Pozdrav svim curkama i pusa do iduće rode!!!

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## ana.m

> četvrtak; 24.09. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
> 2. Fae (SD) 
> 3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
> 4. ana.m (SD)
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): 
> ...

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)


ups   :Embarassed:

----------


## MobyD

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Fae

Će smetat kome ako ostanem ja i malo duže nego napišem ako mi se bude svidjelo?   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## buby

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. MobyD
9. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. jadro
4. Forka
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. jadro do cca 14-15h
6. mamita
7. maxi
8. Lutonjica
9. buby 07-10

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Cathy

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. MobyD
9. buby (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. jadro
4. Forka
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. jadro do cca 14-15h
6. mamita
7. maxi
8. Lutonjica
9. buby 07-10
10.Cathy - do 13

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## kahna

> Će smetat kome ako ostanem ja i malo duže nego napišem ako mi se bude svidjelo?


Ma kome bi smetalo, samo ti dođi i ostani koliko te volja    :Smile:

----------


## diči

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## iva_luca

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## sorciere

> Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo *za subotu, 30.05*


jel ti ovo ostalo od prethodne rasprodaje? uočila sam jer mi je tad (bio) roćkas   :Laughing:

----------


## eki3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD)
5. eki3(SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD)
7. eki3(SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## chiora

Evo friška za subotu, a umjesto da samu sebe upišem u nekom terminu radije recite kad je najpotrebnije, jer ću moći bilo kada...

----------


## apricot

najbolje od 13 nadalje, tada počinje prava "frka"

----------


## EvaP

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)
_________________

----------


## MIJA 32

Doći ću 
kad i kolko ću ostati nemampojma
samo znam da dolazim

----------


## anna-y

I ja naravno dolazim, vjerojatno sva tri dana, ali.... to je daleka budućnost  :Laughing:  
subotu popodne svakako ću pokušati  :Smile:

----------


## tropical

za sad se prijavljujem načelkno jer smo non stop bolesni i sa bronhitisima pa da ne bismo do tad produljili sa bolestima samo da se najavim.

svakako mogu reći da sam sa djetetom pa smo u kategoriji od kad nas stavite ali do kad izdržimo.

----------


## Fae

Eto, znala sam!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Stavili su nam dodatne ispitne rokove, pa ipak ne mogu doć   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ništa, vidimo se na sljedećoj....

----------


## paws

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 
6. paws(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## domy

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 
6. paws(11-15)
7. domy(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)[/quote]

----------


## Roza

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 
6. paws(11-15)
7. domy(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Nika

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m (SD)
5. eki3(SD)
6. paws(11-15)
7. domy(11-15)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. MobyD
9. buby (18-20)
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
11. EvaP

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. jadro
4. Forka
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. jadro do cca 14-15h
6. mamita
7. maxi
8. Lutonjica
9. buby 07-10
10.Cathy - do 13
11. Roza
12. Nika 08-13

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Školjkica

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 
6. paws(11-15) 
7. domy(11-15) 
8. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m (SD)
5. eki3(SD)
6. paws(11-15)
7. domy(11-15)
8. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)
9. Davorka (10.30-13)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Fae (SD)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)
11. Školjkica SD
12. Davorka (10.30-13)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. MobyD
9. buby (18-20)
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
11. EvaP

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. jadro
4. Forka
5. Lutonjica
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. jadro do cca 14-15h
6. mamita
7. maxi
8. Lutonjica
9. buby 07-10
10.Cathy - do 13
11. Roza
12. Nika 08-13
13. Davorka (9-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m (SD) 
5. eki3(SD) 
6. paws(11-15) 
7. domy(11-15) 
8. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
9. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Fae (SD) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 
12. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. MobyD 
9. buby (18-20) 
10. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
11. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 
13. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## Fae

> četvrtak; 24.09. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
> 2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
> 3. ana.m (SD)
> 4. eki3(SD) 
> 5. paws(11-15) 
> 6. domy(11-15) 
> ...

----------


## MobyD

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 
13. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## apricot

Fae, MobyD, ne vidim gdje ste se upisale.

----------


## Roza

apri, mobyd se ispisala...a čini mi se i fae, prije je bila na popisu. cure, nadam se da se vidimo na idućoj rasprodaji   :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Petak ostaje, četvrtak brišem.
Dolazim bez djece.

----------


## andrea

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD)
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 
13. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna (SD)

----------


## kahna

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD)
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
*
subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 
13. Davorka (9-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna


Nadam se da dođem u subotu BD tako da krećem kad ga uspavam   :Smile:

----------


## Fae

> Fae, MobyD, ne vidim gdje ste se upisale.


Istina, ispisala sam se   :Sad:  ...odobrili nam dekanski rok na fax-u pa moram učiti za ispit....vidimo se na sljedećoj rasprodaji svakako......  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

samo ti uči!
i položi, naravno!

bit će još rasprodaja i kad ispita više ne bude  :D

----------


## Lindsay

Jel vam se mogu ja pridružiti u petak nakon posla, negdje od 16 nadalje, vidim da je sve popunjeno ali možda me uspijete zaposliti  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

o, tad nam je jako potrebno dodatnih ruku!
samo ti dođi!
 :Heart:

----------


## Lindsay

Ondak se vidimo!  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. jadro 
4. Forka 
5. Lutonjica 
6. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. jadro do cca 14-15h 
6. mamita 
7. maxi 
8. Lutonjica 
9. buby 07-10 
10.Cathy - do 13 
11. Roza 
12. Nika 08-13 
13. Davorka (9-12) 
14. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## jadro

ja se (na žalost) ispisujem iz subote, i male korekcije su u petak. Putujem, pa...

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12  
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## Lucija Ellen

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12  
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## Gdja K.

Ja sam slobodna u subotu i nedjelju. Bilo kad.

----------


## Ariens

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12  
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna



---------
Upisala sam se za cetvrtak ujutro, nadam se da ima mjesta.   :Smile:

----------


## lelica

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## Barbi

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
11. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove   :Razz: )

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## Mukica

> Ja sam slobodna u subotu i nedjelju. Bilo kad.


onda dodji u subotu u bilo koje doba od 8-15
u nedelju nema rasprodaje

----------


## tropical

ja bih došla dopodne u četvtak i petak, jel ikako moguće da dođemo u neodređeno vrijeme, jer mi dosta ovisi o lovrinom raspoloženju. nakon doručka, oko 9-11:30-12 možemo pa iza spavanja do jedno 17 možemo. kako smo na kajzerici možda bismo mogli u oba termina uletjeti? jel to ok?

----------


## Frida

tropical, kadgod dođeš dobro si došla. ne zaboravi jastuk  :Wink:

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
11. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove   :Razz: )

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## puntica

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
3. ana.m (SD)
4. eki3(SD)
5. paws(11-15)
6. domy(11-15)
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)
8. Davorka (10.30-13)
9. Ariens
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11)
11. puntica (do 13,30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD)
5. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19)
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
11. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Davorka (10.30-13)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)
11. Školjkica SD


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea
6. lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. buby (18-20)
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
10. EvaP
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. Lutonjica
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. mamita
6. maxi
7. Lutonjica
8. buby 07-10
9.Cathy - do 13
10. Roza
11. Nika 08-13
12. Davorka (9-12)
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz)
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna (cca 15 h)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11) 
11. puntica (do 13,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
11. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## tanja_b

Vidim da subota popodne slabo stoji, ali od mene, na žalost, ništa ovaj put   :Sad:   nisam u Zagrebu ovaj vikend.
Nadam se da se vidimo na zimskoj rasprodaji.

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11) 
11. puntica (do 13,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Amelie32 (od 16.30 do 19) 
9. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
10. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
11. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## Amelie32

Cure drage, nažalost moram se ispisati za danas, poslije posla idem na roditeljski i onda pak pečem kruh za sutrašnji dan kruha u školi.   :Grin:  
Vidimo se na zimskoj rasprodaji !   :Kiss:  

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11) 
11. puntica (do 13,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD) 

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## diči

Male promjene i kod nas. Doći ćemo oko tri i to u troje...

četvrtak; 24.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11) 
11. puntica (do 13,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD*2, od 15h) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD) 
11.diči (SD*2- dok Petra izdrži)

petak; 25.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD-od 12h,) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

subota;26.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 
3.diči SD*2

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## mfo

*četvrtak; 24.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do 
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
3. ana.m (SD) 
4. eki3(SD) 
5. paws(11-15) 
6. domy(11-15) 
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo) 
8. Davorka (10.30-13) 
9. Ariens 
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11) 
11. puntica (do 13,30) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi SD 
3. ana.m (SD) -15h 
4.diči (SD*2, od 15h) 
5. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.Ivakika(od 18-20) 
2.Frida 
3.kahna (SD) 
4. jadro SD(od 17h) 
5. Forka (od 18 do 20) 
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca) 
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD) 
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD) 
11.diči (SD*2- dok Petra izdrži) 

*petak; 25.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do 
2. Davorka (10.30-13) 
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo) 
4. ana.m SD 
5. Cathy (SD) od10 
6. diči (SD-od 12h,) 
7. eki3(SD) 
8. paws(11-15) 
9. domy(11-15) 
10. Roza (9-15 h) 
11. Školjkica SD 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 
8. mfo

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

*subota;26.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9.Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 
3.diči SD*2 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.kahna

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
3. ana.m (SD)
4. eki3(SD)
5. paws(11-15)
6. domy(11-15)
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)
8. Davorka (10.30-13)
9. Ariens
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11)
11. puntica (do 13,30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD*2, od 15h)
5. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)
11.diči (SD*2- dok Petra izdrži)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Davorka (10.30-13)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD-od 12h,)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)
11. Školjkica SD


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea
6. lelica
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. buby (18-20)
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
10. EvaP
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. Lutonjica
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. mamita
6. maxi
7. Lutonjica
8. buby 07-10
9.Cathy - do 13
10. Roza
11. Nika 08-13
12. Davorka (9-12)
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz)
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD
3.diči SD*2
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna
__________

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
3. ana.m (SD)
4. eki3(SD)
5. paws(11-15)
6. domy(11-15)
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)
8. Davorka (10.30-13)
9. Ariens
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11)
11. puntica (do 13,30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD*2, od 15h)
5. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)
11.diči (SD*2- dok Petra izdrži)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Davorka (10.30-13)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD-od 12h,)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)
11. Školjkica SD


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea
6. lelica
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. buby (18-20)
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
10. EvaP
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. Lutonjica
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. mamita
6. maxi
7. Lutonjica
8. buby 07-10
9.Cathy - do 13
10. Roza
11. Nika 08-13
12. Davorka (9-12)
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz)
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD
3.diči SD*2
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna
2. daddycool

----------


## Irchi

četvrtak; 24.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. krumpirić (s malim D) od-do
2. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
3. ana.m (SD)
4. eki3(SD)
5. paws(11-15)
6. domy(11-15)
7. Školjkica SD (10 -dok izdržimo)
8. Davorka (10.30-13)
9. Ariens
10. Dora 06 (od 9-11)
11. puntica (do 13,30)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi SD
3. ana.m (SD) -15h
4.diči (SD*2, od 15h)
5. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.Ivakika(od 18-20)
2.Frida
3.kahna (SD)
4. jadro SD(od 17h)
5. Forka (od 18 do 20)
6. maxi SD (do 18 cca)
7. iva_luca SD (možda prijeteljica i NJD)
8. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
9. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
10. Barbi (od cca 18, vjerojatno SD)
11.diči (SD*2- dok Petra izdrži)

petak; 25.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1.krumpirić (SD) od-do
2. Davorka (10.30-13)
3. Jelka SD (dokle izdržimo)
4. ana.m SD
5. Cathy (SD) od10
6. diči (SD-od 12h,)
7. eki3(SD)
8. paws(11-15)
9. domy(11-15)
10. Roza (9-15 h)
11. Školjkica SD


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea
6. lelica
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15)
8. Irchi+frendica (12-15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. buby (18-20)
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
10. EvaP
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. Lutonjica
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

subota;26.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. mamita
6. maxi
7. Lutonjica
8. buby 07-10
9.Cathy - do 13
10. Roza
11. Nika 08-13
12. Davorka (9-12)
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz)
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD
3.diči SD*2
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna
2. daddycool

----------


## eki3

Nazalost moram se ispisati i za sutra,zao mi je da se nisam navrijeme odjavila s danasnjeg popisa,zdrmala me teperatura nisam mogla ni do kompa.sretno u subotu.

----------


## Juroslav

*petak; 25.09.*

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. mikka SD
2. maxi
3. ana.m SD -15H
4. diči (SD)
5. andrea
6. lelica
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15)
8. Irchi+frendica (12-15)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-22)
2. Frida
3. kahna SD
4. Forka (od 18:00)
5. maxi
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00)
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece)
8. buby (18-20)
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD)
10. EvaP
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30)
12. jadro iza 16h
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17)
14. larmama SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Juroslav
3. Forka
4. Lutonjica
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece)

*subota;26.09.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. Frida nadam se BD
3. krumpirić SD od-do
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12
5. mamita
6. maxi
7. Lutonjica
8. buby 07-10
9.Cathy - do 13
10. Roza
11. Nika 08-13
12. Davorka (9-12)
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30)
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz)
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. kahna (cca 15 h)
2. larmama SD
3.diči SD*2
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.kahna
2. daddycool


maknul sam ono kaj je prošlo (ili već traje) radi preglednosti

ako itko može, trebalo bi još malo pojačati današnji popodnevnu i noćnu, te sutrašnju popodnevnu smjenu

----------


## Jelka

Ja ću ipak doći tek oko 13, jučer mi je bilo prenaporno od jutra.

----------


## maxi

upisujem male promjene

*petak; 25.09.* 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 
8. Irchi+frendica (12-15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi (do 18)
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi (7-15 cca)
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9. Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 
3. diči SDx2 
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. kahna 
2. daddycool

----------


## Marija

*petak; 25.09.* 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 
8. Irchi+frendica (12-15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi (do 1 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
6. Marija (nakon što utrpam Anu na spavanje)

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi (7-15 cca) 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9. Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 
16. Marija (8 do 12-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 
3. diči SDx2 
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. kahna 
2. daddycool

----------


## Juroslav

*petak; 25.09.* 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. mikka SD 
2. maxi 
3. ana.m SD -15H 
4. diči (SD) 
5. andrea 
6. lelica 
7. lucij@ (nažalost tek od 15) 
8. Irchi+frendica (12-15) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-22) 
2. Frida 
3. kahna SD 
4. Forka (od 18:00) 
5. maxi (do 1 
6. Lutonjica (od 18.00) 
7. @n@ (od 18, nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
8. buby (18-20) 
9. iva_luca SD (nadam se prijateljica i NJD) 
10. EvaP 
11. Nera (od 16:30-19:30) 
12. jadro iza 16h 
13. L. Ellen (od cca 17) 
14. larmama SD 
15. Juroslav (od cca. 19)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Juroslav 
3. Forka 
4. Lutonjica 
5. @n@ (nadam se s mm i bez djece) 
6. Marija (nakon što utrpam Anu na spavanje)

*subota;26.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. Frida nadam se BD 
3. krumpirić SD od-do 
4. Bubica - od 7 do 12 
5. mamita 
6. maxi (7-15 cca) 
7. Lutonjica 
8. buby 07-10 
9. Cathy - do 13 
10. Roza 
11. Nika 08-13 
12. Davorka (9-12) 
13. Nera (od 8:30-16:30) 
14. Barbi (od jutra do cca 16, MM ide u neke svatove Razz) 
15. puntica (8 - cca 13,30) 
16. Marija (8 do 12-13)
17. Juroslav (do cca 10)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. kahna (cca 15 h) 
2. larmama SD 
3. diči SDx2 
4. bucka (od cca 15h) SD 
5. Juroslav

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. kahna 
2. daddycool

----------


## kahna

:shock:  moje dijete još spava   :Rolling Eyes:  
aj barem ćemo ostati duže

----------

